# Letterman Jackets



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am looking for someone to outsource letterman jackets. I have found a few companys but either they have no contact # and want to do conatacts all by email or they want me to do all the vector work ( they have no basic patch desigin for sports) i can do the custom artwork but not having standard art this was a flag for me. How do you do jackets and have no basic/ standard artwork.

Anyone got a goto company?


----------



## Aaric Mark (Sep 1, 2021)

We are manufacturing high quality *Basketball suits*, *Warm-up suits*, *American Football suits*, *Backpacks Active wears*, *soccer wears*, *Hoodies* and other sports products.We can make your fully customized uniforms as per your team designs, logo, different players names and numbers. 

We also provide digital designing services such as Digitizing, Vector & Logo Designing. We logos for customers in a very short time with great quality of work. As we have a team of Digitizer & Great designers, those have vast experience. 

We are excited that we have been able to provide our service globally and we really appreciate having you as a customer. We would love to hear your thoughts by getting your positive response. 

Please Contact: [email protected]


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Try Holloway. They can do customizations on their LJ's


----------

